
USPS removes mailboxes in Portland and Eugene, cites ‘declining mail volume’ - Kednicma
https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/08/usps-removes-mailboxes-in-portland-and-eugene-cites-declining-mail-volume.html
======
Kednicma
The picture that the Oregonian ran with this article is of the characteristic
red-and-white outgoing ballot envelopes used in Oregon; I think that we all
are thinking not just of mail but of ballots when reading this news.

Don't tell the fascists, but Oregonians have a system of ballot dropoff
locations at libraries and other popular locations. [0] contains a listing for
Multnomah County (Portland), and there's a bunch of locations for Lane County
(Eugene) as well, although they don't have an official website listing.
Combined with the generous voting window of several weeks, we should have no
problem voting even if we can't use USPS blue boxes for dropoff.

[0] [https://multco.us/dropsites](https://multco.us/dropsites)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Why are blue states the only ones worried about implementing successful vote
by mail? Almost as if they are concerned with flipping red.

~~~
Kednicma
Oregon _has had_ voting by mail for decades. We're only worried about being
suddenly disenfranchised.

And don't worry, Republican legislators in Oregon can and will throw as many
tantrums as they like, as long as they don't interfere with voting.

~~~
Fjolsvith
[https://sos.oregon.gov/voting/Pages/drop-box-
locator.aspx](https://sos.oregon.gov/voting/Pages/drop-box-locator.aspx)

------
hindsightbias
SF had a temporary removal of boxes for construction and they never came back.
They’re the new phone booth.

One story I heard is that postal workers hate them because they have to bend
over to open them and as these workers are all 50+ that isn’t working for
them. Plus the city/hood complains about tagging.

